# [risolto] driver nvidia

## rivent

ciao a tutti!

fino a l'altro giorno usavo i driver nvidia e funzionavano. Usavo adirittura le trafarenze e l'accelerazione.

ma oggi....   avvio il pc...  e crash! non si avvia piu X!  :Evil or Very Mad:   Lo schermo  va in risparmio energetico e l'unica soluzione è riavviare.  :Sad: 

Ho provato a riemergere tutto...  ma niene... 

l'unico modo per far partire X è usare un driver vesa o nv.  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Confused: 

so che ci sono varie discussioni a riguardo.. Ho perso ore a navigare nel forum ma non trovo soluzioni.

Se qualcuno ha qualche idea oppure mi può dare il link per la discussione giusta nel forum ne sarei grato!Last edited by rivent on Sat Oct 29, 2005 8:08 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *rivent wrote:*   

> fino a l'altro giorno usavo i driver nvidia e funzionavano. Usavo adirittura le trafarenze e l'accelerazione.
> 
> ma oggi....   avvio il pc...  e crash! non si avvia piu X!   Lo schermo  va in risparmio energetico e l'unica soluzione è riavviare. 
> 
> Ho provato a riemergere tutto...  ma niene... 
> ...

 

Solitamente se "l'altro giorno funzionavano" probabilmente si problema é un qualcosa che hai fatto nel frattempo.

Ad esempio:

Smanettato in xorg.conf

Aggiornati i driver nvidia

Aggiornato xorg

Ricompilato il kernel

...

quindi la domanda é: cosa hai fatto l'altro giorno?

----------

## rivent

è propri questo quello che mi rompe...

da quando si è messo a funzionare tutto (poco tempo fa) non ho piu smanettato su configurazioni...

con l'altro giorno intendevo ieri...  

oggi avvio e mi trovo la sorpresa...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## rivent

è come se non ci fossero più i driver glx nvidia...

----------

## Luca89

 *rivent wrote:*   

> è come se non ci fossero più i driver glx nvidia...

 

in che senso?  :Confused: 

 *rivent wrote:*   

> ma oggi.... avvio il pc... e crash! non si avvia piu X!  Lo schermo va in risparmio energetico e l'unica soluzione è riavviare. 
> 
> Ho provato a riemergere tutto... ma niene...
> 
> 

 

hai provato a dare un'occhiata al log di Xorg?

----------

## rivent

perchè anche quando avvio con driver vesa da l'errore:

unable to initialize driver glx nvidia.

il log non posso viderlo perchè quando crashia non me lo da.

se avvio con vesa non sarebbe quello giusto da postare.. o no?

----------

## Luca89

Avvia con nvidia e guarda il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log (Il log di Xorg), se il server parte o non parte ci dovrebbe essere lo stesso.

----------

## gutter

Vediamo che hai fatto nel frattempo  :Wink: 

Posta un:

```
 $ genlop --list --date 4 days ago
```

----------

## rivent

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Avvia con nvidia e guarda il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log (Il log di Xorg), se il server parte o non parte ci dovrebbe essere lo stesso.

 

se avvio con nvidia si pianta.

non ho il comando genlop..  :Sad: 

comunque sono sicuro di non aver smanettato prima che succedesse! 

quello che ho fatto dopo invecelo ricordo e lo elenco:

1. ho riemerso nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel, nvidia-setting.

2. ho ricompilato il kernel, provando a includere o escludere il supporto per framebuffer nvidia (non è cambiato niente)

3. ho ricompilato anche x11

----------

## gutter

 *rivent wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho il comando genlop.. 
> 
> 

 

Emergilo  :Wink: :

```

*  app-portage/genlop

      Latest version available: 0.30.3

      Latest version installed: 0.30.3

      Size of downloaded files: 19 kB

      Homepage:    http://pollycoke.org/genlop.html

      Description: A nice emerge.log parser

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## Luca89

 *rivent wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Avvia con nvidia e guarda il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log (Il log di Xorg), se il server parte o non parte ci dovrebbe essere lo stesso. 
> 
> se avvio con nvidia si pianta.
> 
> 

 

Appunto, dopo che si pianta vai a vedere cosa c'è messo nel file che ti ho detto.

 *rivent wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho il comando genlop.. 
> 
> 

 

```
# emerge genlop
```

 *rivent wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. ho ricompilato il kernel, provando a includere o escludere il supporto per framebuffer nvidia (non è cambiato niente)
> 
> 

 

Quello non ci dovrebbe essere comunque, prova a disabilitarlo e ricompilare i driver nvidia.

----------

## rivent

scusate, avrei dovuto postare subito questi due file....  :Exclamation: 

allora, questo è Xorg.0.log :

```

$ more Xorg.0.log | grep -i ii

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

(II) Module ABI versions:

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0282 card 1043,80a3 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1043,808a rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1043,80ed rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80ed rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,80ed rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1043,80ed rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,812a rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0314 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:7), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

(II) All system resource ranges:

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13:01:02 PDT 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

(II) resource ranges after probing:

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5600XT

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) NVIDIA(0): L70S: Using hsync range of 31.00-80.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): L70S: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

e questo era xorg.conf /se dovesse servire) :

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "itouch"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Resolution"   "256"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "L70S"

    HorizSync   31-80

    VertRefresh   56-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option   "NoLogo" "True"

    Option   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

    VideoRam    262144

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "L70S"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

#    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

ho provato a compilare il kernel, sia abilitando il supporto nvidia framebuffer, sia diasabilitandolo sia compilandolo come modulo.

ma il risultato non cambia. i tutti e tre i casi, dopo aver ricompilato il kernel ho ricompilato anche nvidia-glx, kernel e setting.Last edited by rivent on Sun Oct 23, 2005 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Senti potresti editare il tuo post per renderlo più leggibile? Dire che è esageratamente lungo è fargli lo sconto...   :Wink: 

Mica per altro... lo dico perché se lo rendi leggibile aiuti le persone che ti devono aiutare...

Quando poco e quando troppo... a volte trovi utenti che non postano nemmeno una riga e a volte ti ritrovi un'intero topic intasato   :Laughing: 

----------

## luna80

per quanto riguarda ciò che ha detto cazzantonio, per esempio per il log potresti postare soltanto un

```
#more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i ee
```

oppure (visto che non mi smebra di avere visto errori nel tuo log

```
#more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i ww
```

per il tuo problema, sono sicura che il risultato di genlop ci potrebbe dare una mano, ti assicuro che linux da solo non combina niente (al contrario di win dove tutto è possibile   :Wink:   )

in ongi caso: che kernel usi e che versione di driver nvidia usi?

----------

## rivent

ho "snellito" il mio post precedente.  :Smile: 

questo è il risultato di genlop:

```
genlop --list --date 4 days ago

 * media-video/nvidia-kernel

     Wed Oct 19 18:33:39 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676

     Wed Oct 19 18:34:03 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1

     Wed Oct 19 18:34:48 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20050729

     Wed Oct 19 19:31:24 2005 >>> media-libs/libexif-0.5.12-r3

     Wed Oct 19 19:32:02 2005 >>> media-libs/glut-3.7.1

     Wed Oct 19 19:33:07 2005 >>> dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

     Wed Oct 19 19:34:03 2005 >>> dev-python/numeric-23.7

     Wed Oct 19 19:34:33 2005 >>> x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

     Wed Oct 19 19:36:04 2005 >>> dev-python/pygtk-2.6.1

     Wed Oct 19 19:49:27 2005 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1

     Wed Oct 19 21:27:19 2005 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1

     Sat Oct 22 11:02:09 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1

     Sat Oct 22 11:02:47 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676

     Sat Oct 22 11:03:31 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20050729

     Sat Oct 22 11:22:37 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1

     Sat Oct 22 11:23:14 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676

     Sat Oct 22 11:23:54 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20050729

     Sat Oct 22 12:06:51 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1

     Sat Oct 22 13:01:54 2005 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.08

     Sat Oct 22 13:02:25 2005 >>> sys-fs/udev-070-r1

     Sat Oct 22 13:04:05 2005 >>> net-misc/curl-7.15.0

     Sat Oct 22 13:05:01 2005 >>> net-misc/wget-1.10.2

     Sat Oct 22 13:05:21 2005 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc1

     Sat Oct 22 13:05:36 2005 >>> app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

     Sat Oct 22 13:47:03 2005 >>> net-misc/openssh-4.2_p1

     Sat Oct 22 13:48:57 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.0

     Sat Oct 22 13:56:33 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1

     Sat Oct 22 15:31:54 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

     Sat Oct 22 15:35:29 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1

     Sat Oct 22 15:36:10 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676

     Sat Oct 22 15:56:01 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1

     Sat Oct 22 15:56:35 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676

     Sat Oct 22 15:57:20 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20050729

     Sun Oct 23 11:27:12 2005 >>> dev-perl/DateManip-5.42a-r1

     Sun Oct 23 11:27:25 2005 >>> app-portage/genlop-0.30.3

```

è dal 22 ottobre che non è più funzionato, fino alla sera prima quando ho spento il pc non dava problemi...  :Crying or Very sad: 

i driver nvidia sono in versione 1.0.7676

il kernel è il 2.6.13-r3

----------

## luna80

 *rivent wrote:*   

> ho "snellito" il mio post precedente. 
> 
> questo è il risultato di genlop:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

beh credo che il problema sia proprio nell'emersione degli ultimi nvidia...

tu tra il 19 ed il 22 hai riavviato?

in ogni caso i driver che hai emerso non sono stabili e pare diano problemi con le vecchie schede grafiche, io ti consiglio di emergere queli stabili e vedi se il problema si risolve...

----------

## rivent

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tu tra il 19 ed il 22 hai riavviato?
> 
> 

 

si, la sera del 19 ho spento il pc, il 20 e 21 l'ho usato e funzionava bene, il 22 ha cominciato a dare i numeri.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso i driver che hai emerso non sono stabili e pare diano problemi con le vecchie schede grafiche, io ti consiglio di emergere queli stabili e vedi se il problema si risolve...
> 
> 

 

prima usavo quelli non mascherati da x86, ma davano problemi come questo.

Ho installato gli ultimi (come suggerito nelle discussioni del forum relative ad nvidia) e tutto si è messo a funzionare (fino al 22)..

ho una gforce 5600

----------

## gutter

Prova a ritornare alla versione precedente dei nvidia-kernel.

P.S.: Da genlop abbiamo visto che hai detto una piccola bugia, qualche modifica al tuo sistema l'avevi fatta   :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova a ritornare alla versione precedente dei nvidia-kernel.
> 
> P.S.: Da genlop abbiamo visto che hai detto una piccola bugia, qualche modifica al tuo sistema l'avevi fatta  

 

è quello che gli ho consigliato io ma ha risposto che li usava già prima e che gli davano lo stesso problema...boh,...a me sembra abbastanza evidente che la soluzione sta proprio li...

----------

## rivent

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Da genlop abbiamo visto che hai detto una piccola bugia, qualche modifica al tuo sistema l'avevi fatta  

 

si in effetti avevo emerso gimp e mplaayer. ma funzionavano.. bo.

ok, provo a tornare alle versioni precedenti...  :Wink: 

----------

## rivent

ok, sono tornato alle versioni precedenti e ho tolto le trasparenze...

ora funziona!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

adesso spero che non dia più problemi... (mi aveva dato problemi anche questa versione)  :Confused: 

grazie a tutti!

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## rivent

come  non detto..

dopo aver rimesso i driver nvidia 1.0.6629-r6 (versione stabile), ha funzionato per un giorno e oggi ha dato lo stesso problema!!  :Confused: 

se avvio xorg: schermo spento e l'unica soluzioe è riavviare..  :Crying or Very sad: 

more Xorg.0.log | grep -i ww

```

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 31-80kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file vrefresh range 56-75Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 1, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x000006f8, 1)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 1, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x000006f8, 1)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x00000da8, 1)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000000, 0x00000da8, 1)

```

 genlop --list --date 2 days ago

```

 * media-video/nvidia-kernel

     Mon Oct 24 18:42:53 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

     Mon Oct 24 18:43:22 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6

     Mon Oct 24 18:44:05 2005 >>> media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.6629

```

----------

## m_wakko

Ciao un po' di tempo fa ho avuto lo stesso problema.

Usi kde? Per lanciare X usi kdm e ti si pianta sul bootsplash di kde e non c'è modo di sbloccare se non con un accetta?

Se sei nel mio caso,  il problema [url]http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103389 [/url] è un bug nei driver nvidia (a sentire quelli di kde).

Praticamente se usi l'opzione "RenderAccel" ti si pianta tutto.

Soluzione1: Non usare l'opzione RenderAccel.

Problema2: Senza l'opzione RenderAccel l'estensione Composite e quindi ombre e trasparenze vanno lentissime

Soluzione2: L'unica che sono riuscito a trovare è usare dei driver molto vecchi della nvidia (5/6 minor version fa). Ora non ricordo esattamente la versione esatta con cui mi funziona ma se vuoi vado a vedere. Cmq ora le trasparenze e ombre mi vanno fluidissime e così anche i giochi 3d.

----------

## rivent

Ciao! grazie per il messaggio.

si, uso kde (3.4.1), ma si pianta snche se avvio solo xorg. Avvio in modalità testo e per avviare X uso il comando startx. Quando si pinante lo schermo va in risparmio energetico.

Si, se puoi dirmi la versione dei driver provo con quelli.  :Wink: 

l'accelerarione ti sta funzionando usando i driver vecchi?

----------

## m_wakko

Allora:

media-video/nvidia-glx

Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r7

media-video/nvidia-kernel

Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r4

Ti posto anche un pezzo del mio Xorg.conf, magari ti può essere utile...

```

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce488Go"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

    BoardName   "Nv17 [GeForce4 488 Go]"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option      "NvAGP" "3"

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

      Option "Composite"  "Enable"

      Option "RENDER" "Enable" # Creso che sia assolutamente inutile perché abilita Render di Default

EndSection

```

Ciao.

----------

## rivent

ok, grazie.   :Wink: 

provo..

----------

## rivent

ok, grazie! 

credo di aver trovato il problema..:

nel kernel avevo settato:

```

    Device Drivers  ---> 

       Character devices  ---> 

             <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

                  <M>   ALI chipset support          

                  <M>   ATI chipset support          

                  <M>   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support          

                  <M>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support     

                  <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                             

                  <M>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                         

                  <M>   SiS chipset support                                                           

                  <M>   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                 

                  <M>   VIA chipset support                                                          

                  <M>   Transmeta Efficeon support                                              

```

ora, l'ho settato cosi:

```

    Device Drivers  ---> 

       Character devices  ---> 

             <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

                  < >   ALI chipset support          

                  < >   ATI chipset support          

                  < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support          

                  < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support     

                  < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                             

                  < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                         

                  < >   SiS chipset support                                                           

                  < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                 

                  < >   VIA chipset support                                                          

                  < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                              

```

ricompilato e poi ricompilato nvidia kernel (versione 1.0.6629-r4)

poi, in xorg.conf ho aggiunto:

```

    Option   "NvAGP" "1"

```

e tutto è tornato a funzionare! il bello è che è molto più veloce di prima l'accelerazione grafica!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:    (provato con glxgears, inoltre si nota che la grafica è più fluida)

spero che il problema sia stato proprio questo.  :Exclamation: 

nel README di nvidia non ho trovato:

```

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

```

a cosa servono?

----------

## rivent

sono già tre giorni che funziona e non fa più lo schermo nero!

quindi posso dire che stavolta funziona!  :Very Happy: 

( spero di non gufarmi..  :Shocked:  )

grazie a tutti!  :Wink: 

----------

## rivent

si, si funziona! 

non ha più dato problemi   :Very Happy: 

di solito avrebbe gia dato schermo nero...

quindi se quakcuni avesse lo stesso problema con nvidia può risolverlo come in questo 3d..

ciao   :Wink: 

----------

